# lowryder



## ryan420 (Feb 8, 2008)

im wondering if any one has ever grew or smoked lowryder i would like to know if its worth my time?


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo Ho there ryan420,
  Lowrider is great to start out with for an indoor grow, and does smoke well. It really is a good one to test your setup with, and you will find that will settle you in real well as far as working out the potential problems with a growbox.
 It has my recommendation for you.
Please do peruse through the site rules, they are few and easy to go with. Bring a good sense of Ha- Ha with you, and in the meantime we will spark one up in your honor.:bong1:
again welcome friend

smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi lowryder, i have grown about 20 of them in a season, they are quick to harvest and a medium high, nothing beats a long slow grown fully mature plant, but lowryders fill the gaps in quite well.


----------

